
Ask HN: Did anyone just get prompted by Google Chrome with a privacy form? - anonytrary
Here&#x27;s the screenshot[0] of the survey widget Google just sent me to. Did anyone else here just get a &quot;Privacy Checkup&quot; notification in Chrome for something like this? I think it happened when I opened a new tab.<p>I was a bit upset to find out that Google ignored my request to turn off tracking my location, which I remember disabling a few weeks ago. I don&#x27;t recall ever turning these settings on.<p>In the lower right corner, they asked me a bunch of questions about how I think they are handling my privacy.<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;Esgtwlp
======
Rafuino
I got it b/c I think I'm on a VPN and had to use Chrome (which I rarely do)
when a page I needed wouldn't load properly on my preferred browser. I assume
it's a way for Chrome to get you to log in, as I wasn't logged in to Chrome at
the time.

------
operatorequals
I'm always surprised with how much people get surprised about google spying on
them. Or about google ignoring privacy options in platforms they own (chrome,
android).

~~~
anonytrary
The only thing that surprised me was when I learned that Google was tracking
my location, given that I explicitly disabled that a few weeks ago.

------
floatingatoll
I remember getting this every few months for a year or two.

------
dawnerd
Get it every now and then. I don’t see an alarm here, they could be saying
nothing at all and keeping you completely in the dark.

~~~
salawat
...

 _We don 't really care what you say or do because we're going to collect the
data anyway. But hey, at least we're honest!_

And you don't see reason for alarm?

What exactly qualifies as reason for alarm for you out of curiosity?

------
lprd
Hmm, I haven't seen this pop up yet. Did you navigate to gmail or some other
google service to get this to show up?

~~~
anonytrary
It was either triggered right when I opened a new tab or right after I opened
a new tab and did a (Google) search in the URL bar. This[0] is what the popup
looks like.

[0]
[https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-dR9upJLiSgQ/Wv2K8LA3b-I/A...](https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-dR9upJLiSgQ/Wv2K8LA3b-I/AAAAAAAABj8/mxeg3VgUIPYJqawVy2AQGBAhT0O_slYygCLcBGAs/s1600/Take_Your_Privacy_Checkup.JPG)

~~~
code_duck
I saw this recently but don’t recall the context.

------
toomuchtodo
Oddly enough, it happened when I was using Chrome to download Firefox to
replace Chrome.

------
throwaway8879
I get it everytime I log into Google through a VPN.

------
reed266
No did

